# Help - Autocruise Starfire electrics



## badger1

Hi All , still got a problem with my 2005 Autocruise Starfire, the Electric steps and fridge piezeo keep on packing up. I have checked all the fuses/relays/wiring/swithes and as far as i can determine everything should work.After lots of fiddling everthing will suddenly start working,but leave it a few days and it will all pack in again! Went off for the weekend in the van with every thing working fine, got back home and no steps or fridge ignition! So both these things must be fed from the same circuit. Any IDEAS ? Local dealer has not got a clue and Autocruise are worse than useless as they have NO wiring info at all on this 2.5 year old van, worse still no one at Autocruise to give any advice at all ! They will happily take your money but then you are on your own. Swift will not offer any help to Autocruise owners either! I personally wouldn't touch any of 'em with a barge pole!
Regards badger1 :evil:


----------



## 103279

Invest in a cheap multimeter and check that there is 12V ish at the step motor and 'fridge igniter. Do this by connecting the black [-ve] to a known good source, the habitation battery is a good point. Wiggle associated wiring to see if the voltage disappears. Then work backwards testing at various junctions/connectors. A simple 12V lamp with two long leads works just as well. Check either side of the switches to make sure they function. Also check the limit switches on the step.

Repeat the above but connect one side of the lamp/meter to a +ve point, again the battery is the best place. You can then test the negative [technically 0V] side of the circuit.

Most problems are due to shoddy connections.

Wiring diagrams for M/Hs are as rare as an honest Politician. :wink:


----------



## cabby

If you can, follow the advise given, my bet is that it is a bad earth connection.

cabby


----------



## citroennut

theoldtrout said:


> Wiring diagrams for M/Hs are as rare as an honest Politician. :wink:


not true, you can get wiring diagrams :wink:  
simon


----------



## cabby

wiring diagrams. well Simon perhaps you could help the poor fellow out and tell where to find them please as I am not sure on this one.

cabby


----------



## sergeant

Hi Badger1, If you look in your Autocruise handbook you will find the wiring diagram for your van. Your step & your igniter are on 2 different circuits as the step is wired to the engine battery & the igniter on the fridge is either 12v from the leisure battery or piezo ignition, Steve


----------



## badger1

sergeant said:


> Hi Badger1, If you look in your Autocruise handbook you will find the wiring diagram for your van. Your step & your igniter are on 2 different circuits as the step is wired to the engine battery & the igniter on the fridge is either 12v from the leisure battery or piezo ignition, Steve


Hi Sergeant, thanks for reply mate but the Autocruise wiring diagram in the owners booklet (can't bring myself to call it a Manual!) is all to cock!
Even the wire colours shown are different on the vehicle and some wiring is back to front compared with the booklet. Even the two relays inside the rear of fridge housing that control step up and down are not wired as per booklet. No mention AT All of the relay on the back of the power management unit which I assume controls the connection between leisure battery and vehicle battery. Not Even Autoswizz who built the perishin' motorhome could tell me wher this relay was situated when I had probs with the batteries running down! They really are the pits when it comes to 
getting help with technical things. As to our mate Simon telling me that wiring diagrams are available? I would like to know where from?
Autocruise tell me that they have LOST all their wiring diagrams and maybe this is due to the flooding they suffered last year? Who knows?

Having measure voltages on the two relay bases under the bonnet I find that I have 12 volts on the left relay and twenty four volts on the right relay base. This seems to point to the relay on the back of the PMS unit causing probs? Previous measurements gave 12 volts on both.
Steve, if the fridge and steps were on two different circuits as you suggest , how is it that the steps AND the fridge peizo bopth fail OR work together? The cooker peizo is unnafected and so is on a separate circuit? Regards Badger1


----------



## chrisjrv

Just a thought but could both circuits be fed from different batteries but the earthing point be common?
Chris V


----------



## CliveMott

*OMNISTORE STEP*

Not sure which step your MH has but the link below might help in its understanding.
Good luck

C.
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/Omnistep.htm


----------



## 90487

_Having measure voltages on the two relay bases under the bonnet I find that I have 12 volts on the left relay and twenty four volts on the right relay base. This seems to point to the relay on the back of the PMS unit causing probs? Previous measurements gave 12 volts on both. _

Well. that sounds odd 24V? maybe a feed from the starter batt and house batt have been connected in series somewhere.

As previously suggested the step and fridge could have a common earth, bolt to a chassis or a rusty self tapping screw.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Autocruise*

Hello badger1

The company who built your motorhome no longer exists as they stopped trading in Nov 07. Swift Group then bought Autocruise and are now running it. There are gaps in the information that we have found in the old company so sometimes we are very limited in the help that we can offer.

However, if you email us with your telephone number, we will get someone to call you on Monday to see if we can help.

Our email address is [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------

